# Imposto de importação



## Toby (18 Mar 2016 às 19:06)

Ola,
Eu acho que para um comando para os USA (Scaled Instruments).
Eu sei que vou pagar 23% de IVA, mas não consigo encontrar a taxa do imposto de importação.
Quem pode me dizer a  imposto deimportação%?
Para anemómetro Young com transporte + 23% IVA + 5% de importação, eu ainda ganha 20% !! 
Veja também o meu post sobre o 7747 Davis

Desculpe pelo meu mau Português. 

Bom fim de semana


----------



## Nuno Gomes (27 Mar 2016 às 18:39)

Caro Toby

Desde que descobri um fabricante português que me dá assistência a preços interessantes nunca mais me meti em caminhos apertados com alfândegas a empresa chama se inovassemb. São super acessíveis e competitivos. Geralmente falo com o Paulo Martins que já me fez poupar umas centenas de euros.

Cumps


----------



## Toby (27 Mar 2016 às 20:54)

Nuno Gomes disse:


> Caro Toby
> 
> Desde que descobri um fabricante português que me dá assistência a preços interessantes nunca mais me meti em caminhos apertados com alfândegas a empresa chama se inovassemb. São super acessíveis e competitivos. Geralmente falo com o Paulo Martins que já me fez poupar umas centenas de euros.
> 
> Cumps



Boa noite,

O que eles estão fazendo? Eles vendem o quê?
I foi a compra de materiais ou afiada aceitar "MF Météo France"
Como esta:
http://www.youngusa.com/products/1/






http://www.precis-mecanique.com/









Estou no projeto com grande estação de precisão.


----------

